# Avocado Chocolate Mousse



## Gravy Queen (Feb 16, 2013)

I wasn't sure where to put this . It's a dessert made with avocados . 

I got it from another food forum ,apparently it came from Sheryl Crow who wanted to eat healthier after breast cancer . 

It has a lovely soft texture, feels quite rich and decadent , you can't taste the avocado . 

The recipe is simple, just 2 ripe avocados, half a cup of cocoa powder , half a cup of syrup - agave nectar or maple syrup , and one and a half teaspoon each of vanilla extract and almond extract . Blend . 

Mine is quite dark as I prefer dark chocolate and my cocoa powder is Cadburys Bournville , but you could lighten it using some almond milk if you wanted to keep it vegan . 

Bit different innit ?


----------



## Dawgluver (Feb 16, 2013)

Gravy Queen said:


> I wasn't sure where to put this . It's a dessert made with avocados .
> 
> I got it from another food forum ,apparently it came from Sheryl Crow who wanted to eat healthier after breast cancer .
> 
> ...



Sounds lovely!  I've heard of something similar, maybe from Nigella Lawson?

Thanks GQ!


----------



## Snip 13 (Feb 17, 2013)

This sounds pretty cool! If you really can't taste the avo then I will try it for sure


----------



## Gravy Queen (Feb 17, 2013)

No you really cant, its just a lovely chocolatey treat. Nice texture.


----------



## Snip 13 (Feb 17, 2013)

Great  I'll try it soon, avocados are cheap at the moment. Better make it before the season ends and prices go up again!


----------



## jennyema (Feb 17, 2013)

I make something similar with silken tofu rather than avocado.  Yum!


----------



## Zereh (Feb 17, 2013)

Love that stuff! The texture of it is perfectly smooth and creamy. I use a combination of a little honey + a little maple syrup since agave is not my thing.


----------



## jkath (Feb 18, 2013)

I love avocado chocolate mousse!Thank you for sharing this!!

We get lots of avos around here, so I try to eat at least 1/2 of one each day (dog gets the other half for her skin)  

I use avos in brownies too


----------



## Kylie1969 (Apr 19, 2013)

Sounds very nice and looks good too


----------



## Susansmith099 (Apr 25, 2013)

Sounds very nice! I also like the sound of the avocado chocolate brownies that were mentioned!  Does anyone have a recipe for that aswell?


----------

